# I'm going hunting on public land...................



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

You guys think I'll be OK? Don't want to get shot.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 10, 2018)

Clearly you still need bright orange boots, gloves, and a blue pt belt to be fully safe


----------



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> Clearly you still need bright orange boots, gloves, and a blue pt belt to be fully safe


LOL I wish I had a PT belt I would have put it on but those are after my time.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

I posted this on my outdoors website and a guy said "I'd be more worried about a ship running into you."


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2018)

I wear full blaze orange during the rifle hunt here but there's a good chance of being shot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2018)

The last time I hunted 'public' I watched on separate occasions guys use their scopes like binoculars. 
Bow hunting maybe, but no chance I'm rifle hunting on public lands.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd much rather be shot with a rifle than a bow... You can patch and control bleeding with a GSW,  but a broadhead, stuck,  those little razor blades cutting you every time you move a bit... Yeah fuck that.

Yes I know, rifle from distance,  bow up close, less chance of getting tagged.

Been a long time since I hunted public land,  had to have orange hat,  so many square inches of orange on your body,  and if I remember we had assigned zones.  But that was when I was a kid. When I lived in the Texas Hill country I just shot those 4 legged lawn mowers off my back porch.  Now I'm restricted to the deer camp, but hell,  when you know where they are going for water and food,  there ain't much hunting to it...


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 10, 2018)

@Bypass You’re missing your headgear.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2018)

Bypass said:


> You guys think I'll be OK? Don't want to get shot.
> 
> View attachment 25427


Maybe it is just the pic, but your outfit looks like it is some type of rain gear?  Dude, that shit is going to get REALLY hot if you have to walk any distance.  Not to mention loud.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Maybe it is just the pic, but your outfit looks like it is some type of rain gear?  Dude, that shit is going to get REALLY hot if you have to walk any distance.  Not to mention loud.


It just looks reflective. It is actually very soft and not hot at all but remains warm in the cold. The jacket is carhart and the pants are redhead. Both gortex.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 11, 2018)

I like it!!!  I would chose a sweaty loud walk over a bullet to the noggin anyday.  It seems like hunting has changed alot, I remember as a kid barely wearing anything orange [think road guard vest, and my dad had a orange bandana thingy on his hat]. Then somehow it escalated by the time I joined the Army to wearing something that could be spotted form the international space station....if that thing existed...lol!!!  #flatearthjustkiddingorami

Be safe and happy hunting....


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 11, 2018)

This is what I wear, from Cabela's, dry plus still hunter I believe.  But AI think they are discontinued.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 11, 2018)

It's been a few years since I've had the chance to go hunting but are you actually required to wear that much orange now? Christ last time I went wasn't even that long ago and I don't remember looking like a carnival peanut.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2018)

Damnit I need to find a new place to hunt. Always felt safe wearing the “camo” orange to break the pattern up a bit.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 11, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> This is what I wear, from Cabela's, dry plus still hunter I believe.  But AI think they are discontinued.


I think those may be the same pants I got.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 11, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> It's been a few years since I've had the chance to go hunting but are you actually required to wear that much orange now? Christ last time I went wasn't even that long ago and I don't remember looking like a carnival peanut.


Nah not required. I just don't want to be mistaken for anything but a hunter.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damnit I need to find a new place to hunt. Always felt safe wearing the “camo” orange to break the pattern up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 25443


I'm hunting TVA land it is open gun season for all the state season.

My house is the red mark and all the purple is TVA hunting land.

It is so close to my house I really don't have an excuse not to go.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 11, 2018)

This is the area I'll be hunting. It looks pretty good. Some open shots and fields.

Google Maps


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 11, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> It's been a few years since I've had the chance to go hunting but are you actually required to wear that much orange now? Christ last time I went wasn't even that long ago and I don't remember looking like a carnival peanut.



You don't have to wear that much but it's so many square inches on your body and head.  Vests are a pain in the ass.  I need warm clothes, so I might as well reduce the risk of being shot by some moron.


Ooh-Rah said:


> Damnit I need to find a new place to hunt. Always felt safe wearing the “camo” orange to break the pattern up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 25445



It has to be solid orange here and if it's starting to fade, you can get a ticket.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> It has to be solid orange here and if it's starting to fade, you can get a ticket


Changed in Minnesota about a decade or so ago.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2018)

I just hiked all over 7e and wore no Orange.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing...most of the wankers during this season wore orange though.  Hunter Orange is not required in Arizona or New Mexico (The only two states I've hunted recently).


----------



## Gunz (Dec 12, 2018)

If it's not required, camo all the way and try to avoid the retards.

Elmer Fudd never wore orange.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 12, 2018)

Bypass said:


> Nah not required. I just don't want to be mistaken for anything but a hunter.



Step 2. Send Dick Cheney an email and see where he's hunting for the day.


----------



## DocCallahan (Dec 12, 2018)

Can’t get accidentally shot if you accidentally shoot first.


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The last time I hunted 'public' I watched on separate occasions guys use their scopes like binoculars.
> Bow hunting maybe, but no chance I'm rifle hunting on public lands.



Well, I got a couple hundred dollar scope and it saves time on getting the shot off


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2018)

Bypass said:


> You guys think I'll be OK? Don't want to get shot.
> 
> View attachment 25427


Unless its orange Teletubby season.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 21, 2018)

Bro. You look like a VS 17 panel!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 22, 2019)

Actually do use a VS-17 panel.  I wrap it around a tree next to my ground blind.   Did not stop a 12 GA slug from impacting the tree trunk above it a few years back though.


----------



## DC (Jan 22, 2019)

No orange in Ca. 
Is required hunting Camp Pendleton though.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 1, 2019)

You know I bought all that fancy new orange shit and never even went hunting. /Sigh


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 1, 2019)

Bypass said:


> You know I bought all that fancy new orange shit and never even went hunting. /Sigh


Fail.  Did you at least dress up for Halloween?

LL


----------



## Bypass (Nov 2, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Fail.  Did you at least dress up for Halloween?
> 
> LL


Sadly no.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2019)

Bypass said:


> You know I bought all that fancy new orange shit and never even went hunting. /Sigh



You can always wear it to Waffle House at 0300.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 5, 2019)

Bypass said:


> You know I bought all that fancy new orange shit and never even went hunting. /Sigh



Eh in my opinion that's still better than people that spend hundreds on shoes with no intention of wearing them.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 5, 2019)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Eh in my opinion that's still better than people that spend hundreds on shoes with no intention of wearing them.


I did wear it fishing one time but I swear this barge kept following me around.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 6, 2019)

If the out of state licenses weren't so God awful expensive up here, I'd suggest you bring that gear up here. Depending on location, you can hunt deer/elk through mid-Feb up here.  Of course, it can be a bit cold, though that makes packing out easier.

LL


----------



## Brill (Nov 6, 2019)

Come to MD, where they try to jump into your pickup truck bed! 

Smacked a 4-pointer yesterday morning on a dark two lane road. Kid you not, almost hit another about 15 mins later!


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 6, 2019)

lindy said:


> Come to MD, where they try to jump into your pickup truck bed!
> 
> Smacked a 4-pointer yesterday morning on a dark two lane road. Kid you not, almost hit another about 15 mins later!


Does MD have a Road kill salvage law?

Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks :: Vehicle-Killed Wildlife Salvage Permit

LL


----------



## Bypass (Nov 7, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> If the out of state licenses weren't so God awful expensive up here, I'd suggest you bring that gear up here. Depending on location, you can hunt deer/elk through mid-Feb up here.  Of course, it can be a bit cold, though that makes packing out easier.
> 
> LL


I'd love to hunt elk. I may have to give that a try some day.


lindy said:


> Come to MD, where they try to jump into your pickup truck bed!
> 
> Smacked a 4-pointer yesterday morning on a dark two lane road. Kid you not, almost hit another about 15 mins later!


Man that sucks. Is your truck alright?


----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Does MD have a Road kill salvage law?
> 
> Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks :: Vehicle-Killed Wildlife Salvage Permit
> 
> LL



We can’t even hunt on Sunday so I seriously doubt it.  My first thought after I hit it was wishing I had a pistol to put it out of its misery. I’d have to call a cop because the State doesn’t trust me with a pew pew outside my house.

edit: I’ll be damned! We do...for $100.

Deer Salvage Permits

@Bypass , just busted all the plastic in front (headlights, grill, etc) and his antler punctured my AC condenser. About $500 in new Chinese plastic!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2021)

Just a mild rant, but after the divorce I no longer have access to the private land I had hunted for nearly 2 decades.  

That also means no more use of the in-laws’ 4-Wheeler and truck.

I’ve found some state forest land that I’m interested in bow-hunting this year and have been working thru the logistics. 

The biggest issue? Getting the Whitetail out of the woods.

FIL was a meat cutter so I learned enough from him to butcher and process my own animals. Grand plan for 2021 was to take a doe or small buck, Skin and quarter it out in the field, and the pack it out, leaving the meatless carcass and guts.

Of course...MN DNR says that is a no go. Only the guts can stay in the field.  

“F”.

Dumping the pack into the trunk and heading home to hang everything would be much easier and ethical than pulling a 1970’s “over the hood” look.

On to plan D.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 6, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> On to plan D.


There are thirteen National Wildlife Refuges in MN...some of them allow hunting and during the current administration, there has been a push to open more public lands to public use (novel concept)...might not hurt to check around and see if there's anything near you that is open to hunting. 
For example.. 
www.fws.gov/refuge/Minnesota_Valley/hunting.html

There was a special hunt this year over the holidays...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just a mild rant, but after the divorce I no longer have access to the private land I had hunted for nearly 2 decades.
> 
> That also means no more use of the in-laws’ 4-Wheeler and truck.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  In AZ you have to take 50% of the Animal including the head and proof of sex.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Interesting.  In AZ you have to take 50% of the Animal including the head and proof of sex.


Well, I’m going to do a little more research.

Even just being able to gut it and cut the legs off would be helpful.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2021)

Gotta say, I feel dirty just watching this.  Personal opinion/hunting ethics but I don't like the idea of baiting bear, but this SOB shot a monster Grizz while the thing was sunning itself and half asleep.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2021)

I just can't bring myself to kill anything but wild hogs or particularly troublesome coyotes nowadays. I must be getting soft in my old age and find myself loving animals too much. I get sad when I see roadkill.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2021)

Gunz said:


> I just can't bring myself to kill anything but wild hogs or particularly troublesome coyotes nowadays. I must be getting soft in my old age and find myself loving animals too much. I get sad when I see roadkill.



My old French Prof who was in 5th group for a lot of the cross boarder work in Laos mentioned to me years ago he had stopped hunting, because for him he'd hunted enough dudes that hunting animals literally wasn't a thing for him.  Was some dark shit when he mentioned that.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> My old French Prof who was in 5th group for a lot of the cross boarder work in Laos mentioned to me years ago he had stopped hunting, because for him he'd hunted enough dudes that hunting animals literally wasn't a thing for me.  Was some dark shit when he mentioned that.


Animals are innocent, like children. Only with good reason will I pull the trigger on a living thing now.


----------

